# Failed Icsi, 1st Attempt



## Katrina (May 18, 2003)

Hello everyone

Cant see any light at the end of the tunnel, feeling quite numb!

Witing for an appoint ment to discuss my negative result.

I was on 300 IU Puregon, and on my first scan showed 14 follicles and one cyst. Second scan showed 2 cysts. The only retrieved 3 eggs? two of which were suitable for fertilizing, only one fertilized. I was told the grade of this egg was Fair? It was transfered at two cell division of which the two cells were not quite the same size? 

I feel like ive been fed disapointment on a spoon 

My heart goes out to everyone else, who has suffered a disapointing result. ^group^

Luv Katrina


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

katrina
I have sent you an IM

Love Dawn x


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

My heart goes out to you Katrina


love Janie xx


----------



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Katrina

I'm sorry to hear of your neg result.

Don;t despair, hopefully they will be able to change your protocol for next time to get a better result on your eggies.

So many of us have faced set backs and disappointments but still gone on to achieve our dreams, so I hope you can take strength from some of the stories on this site and look to the future in a positive way.

Good luck and big ^group^

Vicky xxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Katrina,

So sorry to hear about your failed ICSI. I also went thru a negative cycle 10 days ago and am still very upset and sad.

Although I belonged to a Yahoo email group for women going thru IVF and had read of many failures I was not prepared for the emotional devastation after the failure. It's really hard.

In particular I felt awful because for most of the 2ww I felt pregnant with lots of sensations and breast changes. Then a terrible bleed took everything away.

I had a review with my consultant yesterday and he said that it was impossible to determine how each woman will react in each IVF cycle. The same woman may have 5 eggs in one cycle and then 1 and then 12. 

He did say that the long cycle (I was short) can sometimes provide better eggs but that it was not used for everyone and many clinics were moving away from it.

I know that I can't say anything that will make you feel better. It is difficult to think of moving forward when there is grief to get over.

My DH has had cancer and our attempts with IVF are very limited with this. We do have 2 frosties to use if this is the only attempt we can have so consider ourselves lucky.

I wish you all the best for the future and realise it may take a few weeks or months before you can consider your options. Many people simply cannot afford to try repeatedly or like my DH are physically unable to do so.

Hope that you feel better soon and are in a position to be able to realise your dream.

With warmest regards


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear Katrina

My dh and I also got a negative result on Monday - it was our first PESA/ICSI and after a textbook cycle we were quite shocked that we received a negative and are wondering what the next step will be. 

I hope you are feeling a bit better - we are looking upon this as a setback as opposed to the end of the road. it does hurt though doesn't it - we know how you are feeling as do a lot of the girls who have shared the same experience - take care of yourselves and try to look forward.

bye for now
LB


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Katrina
sorry about your neg cycle - i think the first time can be the worst as you dont know what to expect but we all get our hopes up and the fall out is very painful.
my advice would be take as much time as you both need to get over it - try and keep things in perspective as this is your ist go and when you feel ready have another go
most of us on here have been through it and know you do come out of the tunnel

all the best sas jane xx


----------



## Katrina (May 18, 2003)

Thanks to you all for your supportiveness and kinds words ^group^ and my heart goes out to you all and I pray that we will all live our dream of becomming a parent, after all we deserve it! 

My clinic has told us to ring up in mid October for a follow up appointment. I thought that was a bit late!!

We really are at a dead end in this country, our money is tied up in our house, so in November we are looking to go to Cyprus for a week to find somewhere to live. treatment is cheaper out there, and its the only way to free up some money.

We dont feel feel this country has alot to offer anyone anymore, its just take, take, take ^furious^ and let down after let down . The goverment want women and men in this country to have families yet the wont help, its crazy.

love to you all

Katrina XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Katrina

I just read your last post on this thread and wanted to let you know that we are still thinking of you and sending lots of love to you. 

You are right, sometimes this country is all about take take take and it seems that despite all the tax and insurances we pay, we dont seem to get much back!

What I do know is, that here, yes here on this very site, there is so much love and affection for you and an understanding of what you are feeling right now! If this country does have one thing going for it, it is that there are still some very decent honest people in it and we are blessed by being touched by them. SO in your dark days, know that we are here for you and understand totally what you are feeling!

Sending lots of love to you sweetheart,

Love Dawn xxxxxx


----------



## kazwhelo (Sep 27, 2005)

Just wanted to say Hi, as stories here sounded so familiar to mine - have just has our first ICSI, and got BFN last week - so sad, and heart broken - just wanted to say I feel for you all - it's not easy.

Im back at work now and feeling it really hard to keep my mind on anything else bit IVF - does anyone feel the same??!!

Much love!

Karen xxxx


----------

